# Timer for my fog machine?



## Psyc0 Walrus

How would i put a timer on my fog machine? i want it to go for 15 seconds then stop for 30 and loop that how do i do it?

-fog machine info-
(idk if this would be needed but here are some info)
Power: AC 120V 60Hz
Heater: 400W
Output: 2000 cu.Ft/Min
Tank Capacity: 0.8 Liter
Remote: Wireless Remote (only has on/off switch)
Safety shut-off
and needs to be plugged in to work

So please help me (also im new to all this so i may have A LOT of questions)


----------



## fritz42_male

You can buy a timer to do just this. Gemmy sell one cheap that you can usually buy in Wal Mart

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3059935

It MAY be suitable but it may not - what make & model is your machine?


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

fritz42_male said:


> You can buy a timer to do just this. Gemmy sell one cheap that you can usually buy in Wal Mart
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3059935
> 
> It MAY be suitable but it may not - what make & model is your machine?


it doesnt exactly say the model it says "400 Watt Fog Machine with wireless remote" then it says at the botom "FITCO Item# 19133"

i found it its a heshan lide electronic enterprise company ltd fogger
model # FE-300IRM
Item # 19133

Nevermind turns out the timer you told me will work with my fogger thanks!


----------



## Otaku

I think that there's one place that makes all the fog machine timers, they just put them in different boxes or change the labels once in a while. I just got a Gemmy 400W machine, came from Michael's but not in a Gemmy box - something like Celebrations Intnl. I'm using a Heshan Lide timer with it (from Party City), sold under the Seasonal Visions label. Works fine.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

Otaku said:


> I think that there's one place that makes all the fog machine timers, they just put them in different boxes or change the labels once in a while. I just got a Gemmy 400W machine, came from Michael's but not in a Gemmy box - something like Celebrations Intnl. I'm using a Heshan Lide timer with it (from Party City), sold under the Seasonal Visions label. Works fine.


you are speaking a different language right now XD and i've never heard of party city only part place and party store


----------



## Otaku

What I mean to say is that it seems that most low-end foggers can use generic timers. When you get into the more expensive machines, there may be specific features of the fogger that the timer is designed to control.


----------



## landscapeman

I bought one from target some years back and it works on different models.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

landscapeman said:


> I bought one from target some years back and it works on different models.


yes i found one at walmart that should work and if it doesnt its only $5 so ill just take it back


----------



## fritz42_male

If anyone fancies getting me a Walmart one then I'd be very grateful. Obviously I'd refund cost and postage etc but it's impossible to find such things in Australia


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

fritz42_male said:


> If anyone fancies getting me a Walmart one then I'd be very grateful. Obviously I'd refund cost and postage etc but it's impossible to find such things in Australia


move to the states! lol (if you want to)


----------



## fritz42_male

Do you know how difficult it is to get a green card?


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

fritz42_male said:


> Do you know how difficult it is to get a green card?


haha i wasnt serious...


----------



## fritz42_male

Hey, I'd consider it but I like Australia apart from the lack of good Halloween stuff


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

Going to Walmart sometime this week to get the timer so dont worry people i am going to get prepared for 09!!!


----------



## fritz42_male

I just homebrewed a timer using my $10 prop controller board with 2 pots and a solid state relay. Testing tonight.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

fritz42_male said:


> I just homebrewed a timer using my $10 prop controller board with 2 pots and a solid state relay. Testing tonight.


Good Job! hope it works!!! haha wish i was as intelligent as a lot of you people on here (electricity and circuit wise)


----------

